# Crudeli:"Allegri e Icardi al Milan a giugno 2020".



## admin (14 Gennaio 2020)

Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



Magari!

Anche se secondo me Icardi non vale quanto costa, ma sarebbe un bel segnale.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



Allegri di giocatori ne capisce eccome.
Ci mette un attimo a capire limiti, potenzialità e margini di crescita.
Fin quando la juve si è fidata di allegri ha comunque vinto , realizzato clamorose plus valenze e comprato bene.
Da quando c'è paratici che gioca al piccolo dirigente ha fatto più danni della grandine e creato disastri economici.


----------



## Butcher (14 Gennaio 2020)

Se vabè


----------



## Lambro (14 Gennaio 2020)

.


----------



## smallball (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



sarebbe un bel segnale,dopo le vacche magre delle ultime stagioni


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2020)

Lambro ha scritto:


> Vorrei fare il giornalista, sparare cose a caso e venire pure pagato per farlo senza rischiare nulla in cambio, che meraviglia.



Davvero, fortuna che l' essere umano è costruito per dimenticare in fretta.

Ma se non si avverasse quanto scrive sarebbe da stracciare il tesserino a tutti, visto quante ne scrivono con tanta sicumera.


----------



## Cataldinho (14 Gennaio 2020)

Premesso che è di sicuro una megabufala, non amo l'anticalcio di Allegri, ma rientra di sicuro nel gruppo dei tecnici di alto livello, e cercare lui sarebbe comunque un buon segnale. A patto di prendergli però il top che gli sbroglia le gare.
Mister tap in lo lasciassero a parigi con la moglie.


----------



## hiei87 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Ne ha mai presa una Crudeli in tutta la sua carriera?
Icardi comunque non penso proprio di muoverà da Parigi, e di certo non lo farà per venire al Milan


----------



## folletto (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



E' partita la gara a chi la spara più grossa


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2020)

hiei87 ha scritto:


> Ne ha mai presa una Crudeli in tutta la sua carriera?
> Icardi comunque non penso proprio di muoverà da Parigi, e di certo non lo farà per venire al Milan



Sarebbe solo per la famiglia, chi li schioda questi da Milano ?!


----------



## Solo (14 Gennaio 2020)

Ugh, ora che l'ha detto Crudeli per me questa è la pietra tombale sulla cessione.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,


Senza i Di Maria, M’bappé e Neymar a dargli il pallone voglio vedere che farebbe Icardi. Finché non si sostituiranno Suso,Calhanoglu, Bonaventura, Calabria, Kessié non andremo da nessuna parte.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Magari!
> 
> Anche se secondo me Icardi non vale quanto costa, ma sarebbe un bel segnale.



Icardi a 26 anni ha già 150 gol ufficiali in carriera, al PSG sta battendo perfino i record di Ibra


----------



## Andreas89 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



Io aspetto ancora Trezeguet per il post Atene 2007...


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Icardi a 26 anni ha già 150 gol ufficiali in carriera, al PSG sta battendo perfino i record di Ibra



Lukaku 250 e qui lo sbeffeggiano 

Boh, Icardi ha costi da fenomeno vero ma segna solo se lo metti davanti al portiere, mai piaciuto del tutto.

Certo, per noi sarebbe oro, ma a quei prezzi prendi quasi chiunque.


----------



## egidiopersempre (14 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lukaku 250 e qui lo sbeffeggiano
> 
> Boh, Icardi ha costi da fenomeno vero ma segna solo se lo metti davanti al portiere, mai piaciuto del tutto.
> 
> Certo, per noi sarebbe oro, ma a quei prezzi prendi quasi chiunque.



200... non esageriamo .. comunque d'accordo con te


----------



## Swaitak (14 Gennaio 2020)

magari!


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



Quando la fonte non è d'acqua, ma di alcool al 40%.


----------



## pazzomania (14 Gennaio 2020)

egidiopersempre ha scritto:


> 200... non esageriamo .. comunque d'accordo con te



200 +50 in Nazionale ... 

Leggevo giusto ieri una classifica: nemmeno Lewandoski, Aguero e compagnia avevano fatto i gol che ha fatto Lukaku alla sua età.


----------



## Zenos (14 Gennaio 2020)

Ho un dejavú... Fuochi d'artificio stile Milan 2017,huarong,lo stato cinese,Ali Babà,TCL,per poi trovarci con uno barbone prestanome.
Be careful.


----------



## Pitermilanista (14 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ho un dejavú... Fuochi d'artificio stile Milan 2017,huarong,lo stato cinese,Ali Babà,TCL,per poi trovarci con uno barbone prestanome.
> Be careful.



Lo scrivo da giorni. Usano sempre gli stessi teatranti, tra l'altro. Un incubo senza fine, in loop.


----------



## Beppe85 (14 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allegri di giocatori ne capisce eccome.
> Ci mette un attimo a capire limiti, potenzialità e margini di crescita.
> Fin quando la juve si è fidata di allegri ha comunque vinto , realizzato clamorose plus valenze e comprato bene.
> Da quando c'è paratici che gioca al piccolo dirigente ha fatto più danni della grandine e creato disastri economici.



Stiamo parlando dello stesso allenatore che spostò a destra pirlo per far giocare mortolivo come centrale? Spero non torni mai più ad allenarci.


----------



## Super_Lollo (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



Va beh ma Crudeli ragazzi. CRUDELI.


----------



## Goro (14 Gennaio 2020)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Ho un dejavú... Fuochi d'artificio stile Milan 2017,huarong,lo stato cinese,Ali Babà,TCL,per poi trovarci con uno barbone prestanome.
> Be careful.



Quanta ingenuità, ma il bello è che qui ci si sta ricascando... Tavecchio da intermediario chissà quale feccia può rappresentare, solo quella


----------



## Controcorrente (14 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Allegri di giocatori ne capisce eccome.
> Ci mette un attimo a capire limiti, potenzialità e margini di crescita.
> Fin quando la juve si è fidata di allegri ha comunque vinto , realizzato clamorose plus valenze e comprato bene.
> Da quando c'è paratici che gioca al piccolo dirigente ha fatto più danni della grandine e creato disastri economici.



Certo.. ricordo scelte illuminanti al Milan.

Magari come primo acquisto ci riporta De Sciglio...


----------



## hiei87 (14 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Sarebbe solo per la famiglia, chi li schioda questi da Milano ?!



Il problema è che sai quanto possa interessare allo sceicco della famiglia di Icardi


----------



## Lineker10 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



Da qui a giugno ne leggeremo di tutti i colori.


----------



## Gunnar67 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Sognare non costa nulla, ma Crudeli esagera.


----------



## Zenos (14 Gennaio 2020)

Goro ha scritto:


> Quanta ingenuità, ma il bello è che qui ci si sta ricascando... Tavecchio da intermediario chissà quale feccia può rappresentare, solo quella



Tavecchio ragazzi Tavecchio. Solo questo vi deve fare riflettere su cosa sta accadendo.


----------



## Milanforever26 (14 Gennaio 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lukaku 250 e qui lo sbeffeggiano
> 
> Boh, Icardi ha costi da fenomeno vero ma segna solo se lo metti davanti al portiere, mai piaciuto del tutto.
> 
> Certo, per noi sarebbe oro, ma a quei prezzi prendi quasi chiunque.



Nemmeno a me fanno impazzire, nessuno dei due..ma sicuramente rispetto ai vari bidoni visti negli ultimi 10 anni..

In ogni caso, limitatamente ai club, Lukaku ha una media gol 0.46 - Icardi 0.55


----------



## vota DC (14 Gennaio 2020)

Ibra prima di andarsene insegnerà alla squadra ad appendere in spogliatoio i mezzuomini come Icardi, quindi non ha senso chiamare Icardi nemmeno per il dopoibra.


----------



## willcoyote85 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Va beh ma Crudeli ragazzi. CRUDELI.



basta dire che mi ha autografato il biglietto nella parte che si stacca, anni fa.

c'è da aggiungere qualcosa??


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2020)

Controcorrente ha scritto:


> Certo.. ricordo scelte illuminanti al Milan.
> 
> Magari come primo acquisto ci riporta De Sciglio...



Al milan il mercato lo ha fatto mai l'allenatore.
Mai.
Non lo faceva con sacchi, non lo faceva non tabarez.
Non lo faceva quando si facevano le cose serie e non lo faceva,a maggior ragione, in tempi di polpette.


----------



## diavoloINme (14 Gennaio 2020)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando dello stesso allenatore che spostò a destra pirlo per far giocare mortolivo come centrale? Spero non torni mai più ad allenarci.



Lo stesso allenatore che poi pirlo lo ebbe alla juve e guarda caso lo fece giocare nel suo ruolo?
Non ti viene il dubbio che pirlo è stato scaricato dalla proprietà e non dall'allenatore?
E poi non vorrei sbagliare ma allegri a pirlo preferì van bommel nella posizione , non montolivo.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato da Tiziano Crudeli (fonte da prendere con le pinze NDR) a 7Gold, il Milan nella prossima stagione vuole ripartire con Allegri, con un ruolo alla manager, in panchina e con Icardi in attacco, di fianco ad Ibrahimovic,



Questo sarebbe possibile solo con un cambio di proprietà, figuriamoci se Idiott fa una roba del genere.

Al netto dell’attendibilità di Crudeli che non ne ha mai azzeccata una.



pazzomania ha scritto:


> Lukaku 250 e qui lo sbeffeggiano
> 
> Boh, Icardi ha costi da fenomeno vero ma segna solo se lo metti davanti al portiere, mai piaciuto del tutto.
> 
> Certo, per noi sarebbe oro, ma a quei prezzi prendi quasi chiunque.



Icardi aveva numeri importanti anche in alcune Inter pietose come quella del 2014/2015, molto inferiori a questo Milan senza dubbio. 

Ma comunque inutile parlarne, finché la fonte è Crudeli....

Fosse stato Crudeli a parlare del cambio di proprietà non gli avrei mai dato peso.


----------



## kipstar (14 Gennaio 2020)

no comment....


----------



## IDRIVE (14 Gennaio 2020)

"Milan Mourinho, trattativa avanzata" (cit. Tiziano Crudeli lo scorso maggio).


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Senza i Di Maria, M’bappé e Neymar a dargli il pallone voglio vedere che farebbe Icardi. Finché non si sostituiranno Suso,Calhanoglu, Bonaventura, Calabria, Kessié non andremo da nessuna parte.



Tranquillo che farebbe molto più di Piatek. Ha fatto 22 goal anche nell’Inda di Tohir 2014/2015, un’Inda scarsissima se non la peggiore di sempre, molto più scarsa di questo Milan.

Però il problema non si pone, finché la fonte è Crudeli magnamo tranquilli.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Icardi a 26 anni ha già 150 gol ufficiali in carriera, al PSG sta battendo perfino i record di Ibra



Eh ma niente, noi dobbiamo sempre denigrare i giocatori altrui. Poi però parliamo di dare fiducia a Piatek, che è praticamente la versione uberscarsa di Icardi, e che prima di fare i sei mesi di gloria dello scorso anno nemmeno in Polonia era capocannoniere.

Cioè Icardi sono anni, anni e anni che segna valanghe di goal ovunque vada e qualcuno lo schifa pure. 



pazzomania ha scritto:


> 200 +50 in Nazionale ...
> 
> Leggevo giusto ieri una classifica: nemmeno Lewandoski, Aguero e compagnia avevano fatto i gol che ha fatto Lukaku alla sua età.



Ah, Lukaker che bontà definito “paracarro osceno” su questo (e altri) forum.

Eh beh, quando hai PUM PUM PUM in effetti sei abituato troppo bene e non puoi apprezzare gentaglia come Icardi e Lukaku, c’è anche questo da tenere in conto.


----------



## RojoNero (14 Gennaio 2020)

ha detto pure che Donnarumma potrebbe entrare nella trattativa... per me resta al PSG(andrà a guadagnare 10 milioni) ma dovesse tornare potrebbe tornare in auge lo scambio con Dybala


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Gennaio 2020)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> "Milan Mourinho, trattativa avanzata" (cit. Tiziano Crudeli lo scorso maggio).


Come è avanzata, così è indietreggiata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Gennaio 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Tranquillo che farebbe molto più di Piatek. Ha fatto 22 goal anche nell’Inda di Tohir 2014/2015, un’Inda scarsissima se non la peggiore di sempre, molto più scarsa di questo Milan.
> 
> Però il problema non si pone, finché la fonte è Crudeli magnamo tranquilli.


Icardi è uno dei migliori finalizzatori in attività. Il problema secondo me è che ci sono dei limiti in questa squadra che anche un giocatore come Icardi farebbe fatica a nascondere. Servirebbero prima due ali come si deve, poi si prende Icardi.


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (14 Gennaio 2020)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Icardi è uno dei migliori finalizzatori in attività. Il problema secondo me è che ci sono dei limiti in questa squadra che anche un giocatore come Icardi farebbe fatica a nascondere. Servirebbero prima due ali come si deve, poi si prende Icardi.



Intanto abbiamo preso Ibra, per le ali temo che Idiott non stanzierà il budget sufficiente. 

Comunque quello che volevo dire è che Icardi in questa squadra secondo me sarebbe già ad almeno 8-9 goal su azione, altroché uno. Le finalizzazioni facili sbagliate con Toro, Lazio, Napoli e Juve (e quelle con Inda, Parma e Brescia, meno importanti perché non hanno compromesso il risultato) le avrebbe fatte sicuramente.


----------



## Beppe85 (15 Gennaio 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Lo stesso allenatore che poi pirlo lo ebbe alla juve e guarda caso lo fece giocare nel suo ruolo?
> Non ti viene il dubbio che pirlo è stato scaricato dalla proprietà e non dall'allenatore?
> E poi non vorrei sbagliare ma allegri a pirlo preferì van bommel nella posizione , non montolivo.



Guarda per me il fatto che alla juve lo abbia poi messo centrale è la dimostrazione di quanto fosse un pessimo allenatore. Se e' stata una sua scelta... allora di calcio ne capisce quanto un cihuahua, se invece si è fatto dire da berlusconi e Galliani dove impiegare Pirlo... è ancora peggio!


----------



## er piscio de gatto (15 Gennaio 2020)

Crudeli come Pellegatti deve pagare le bollette e non gli rimane che lanciarsi in queste sparate


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (15 Gennaio 2020)

Potrà fare anche un miliardo di gol, ma gente come Icardi la vorrei vedere lontano dal Milan.


----------



## DMC (15 Gennaio 2020)

Sono sicuro che accadrà.

Del resto gli ultimi anni ci hanno insegnato che i sogni si realizzano sempre.


----------

